# A way to cure us from our belief in what is right and wrong?



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

I heard about this today on the radio. thought I would share the cure for those who can not follow the leader and fall into place. Just a few minutes of treatment will change you christian believers into muslims, those concerned about the economy, immigration will not care any more. We will soon be puppets.

http://www.express.co.uk/news/uk/611992/Scientists-experiment-magnets-immigrants-God-magnetic-waves

coming to Obama care soon...........


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

tirednurse said:


> I heard about this today on the radio. thought I would share the cure for those who can not follow the leader and fall into place. Just a few minutes of treatment will change you christian believers into muslims, those concerned about the economy, immigration will not care any more. We will soon be puppets.
> 
> http://http://www.hngn.com/articles/140238/20151014/religious-and-political-beliefs-can-be-changed-by-magnetic-stimulation-study-says.htm
> 
> coming to Obama care soon............


The link does not work.

But for whatever reason, I assure you; I will never change to follow the muslime ways, I will never not care about illegal immigration. This I shit you not.

Thanks

Slip


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Slippy said:


> The link does not work. But for whatever reason, I assure you; I will never change to follow the muslime ways, I will never not care about illegal immigration. This I shit you not.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Slip


what he said


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Slippy said:


> The link does not work.
> 
> But for whatever reason, I assure you; I will never change to follow the muslime ways, I will never not care about illegal immigration. This I shit you not.
> 
> ...


I read somewhere that Hillary Clinton has changed her name to show her support for Muslim ways:

Her new name is: Seldum Bin Lade


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

stop watching TV maybe?


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

Try now. I put up a different link


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Well I don't follow any organized religious beliefs so I am not going to start any time in the future.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Yeah like that would work, sorry but the lack of pork products disagrees with my health, lack of alcohol disagrees with others health, and lack of nudity disagrees with the beauty of the female form lol


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> Yeah like that would work, sorry but the lack of pork products disagrees with my health, lack of alcohol disagrees with others health, and lack of nudity disagrees with the beauty of the female form lol


From what I gather from the different articles I have read about this you wont have a choice on what you like or dislike. This new treatment for depression stops your ability to care, or let things bother you anymore and therefore stops you from wanting to follow any strong belief system whether it be religion, politics or chocolate vs. white chocolate. Basically turns you into a zombie (dare I say it) who has no feelings just follows along doing what they are told to do, believe how they are told to believe and don't fight against what they used to believe to be wrong.


----------

